# BUY A NISSIAN, POLAR BEARS WILL LOVE YOU



## Delta (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNeEVkhTutY

Anyone who doesn't is an ice-cap melting, bear hating, hug hating, industrialist faggot.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 20, 2011)

and then the bear ate him :3


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 20, 2011)

i like mazdas. sorry you bought into commercialism and really believed the advertisment, but polar bears don't know or give a shit about wtf a car is hahaha.


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

I actually use my/my father's truck and need it though. It's classified as "farm equipment" under the Iowa DoT. (Which also makes taxes/license registration/insurance on it fucking cheap).


----------



## Icky (Feb 20, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> polar bears don't know or give a shit about wtf a car is hahaha.


 
Wait, really?

Goshdarnit, that commercial had me hoodwinked!


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Icky said:


> Wait, really?
> 
> Goshdarnit, that commercial had me hoodwinked!


Goshdarnit I thought the polar bear really did care and if I bought one would reward me in sexual favors. :V


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 20, 2011)

I TOO WAS HOPING TO YIFF A POLAR BEAR.

Why does the 'this' button break so much? :C


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 20, 2011)

Farm equipment. That's dope Deo.
In Alaska, polar bear yiff you. (then mauls you, but then  at least your snacked on by cute little white snow foxies c: )


----------



## Delta (Feb 20, 2011)

Any chance of you never posting again, Lyxen?


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> Farm equipment. That's dope Deo.


 I'm in Iowa. We own a small farm. Therefore since the truck is used for the farm it is farm equipment. Q.E.D.


----------



## Shiroka (Feb 20, 2011)

What if I buy a Tesla Roadster instead?


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Shiroka said:


> What if I buy a Tesla Roadster instead?


 That is a beautiful car.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 20, 2011)

Shiroka said:


> What if I buy a Tesla Roadster instead?





Deovacuus said:


> That is a beautiful car.



Pretty car, but the battery life is absolute shit. If they can solve that issue though, it can actually hold it's own as a little sports car.


----------



## Shiroka (Feb 20, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Pretty car, but the battery life is absolute shit. If they can solve that issue though, it can actually hold it's own as a little sports car.


 
Hey, unless you travel a lot, you'll never do 400km in a single day, and even if you do, it takes roughly 3-4 hours to charge, which isn't so bad if you can adapt your schedule accordingly.

But I know what you mean. Anyway, in a few years, I'm pretty sure this problem will be solved, especially considering the rise in concurrency.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 20, 2011)

It reminds me of this for some odd reason


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Goshdarnit I thought the polar bear really did care and if I bought one would reward me in sexual favors. :V


 
Nope, it's still a car. Maybe you could score if you had a bicycle instead of a car that relies on the fuel being burnt up at a power plant. :V


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 20, 2011)

Shiroka said:


> Hey, unless you travel a lot, you'll never do 400km in a single day, and even if you do, it takes roughly 3-4 hours to charge, which isn't so bad if you can adapt your schedule accordingly.
> 
> But I know what you mean. Anyway, in a few years, I'm pretty sure this problem will be solved, especially considering the rise in concurrency.



Are you sure about that? Top Gear tested one out, and I'm not sure how far they ran it but it didn't look anywhere near 400km, and they claimed it took up to 16 hours to recharge.


----------



## Takun (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I actually use my/my father's truck and need it though. It's classified as "farm equipment" under the Iowa DoT. (Which also makes taxes/license registration/insurance on it fucking cheap).


 

Fuck yeah Iowa vehicles!


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> Fuck yeah Iowa vehicles!


 FUCK YEAH


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 21, 2011)

I use a bicycle. OvO


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

I ride the bus. Now I will wallow in my own eco-superiority while flipping off the rest of you. /environmentaljackass


----------



## Delta (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> I ride the bus. Now I will wallow in my own eco-superiority while flipping off the rest of you. /environmentaljackass


But you're not getting hugged by any bears, now are you?


----------



## Ley (Feb 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> But you're not getting hugged by any bears, now are you?



He's got a point.

I walk my happy ass all over the place while getting roasted. :I


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 21, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> I use a bicycle. OvO


 
The vehicle of the future that solves two problems: The fuel crisis and obesity.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 22, 2011)

...and it will probably plug into a coal power plant.


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

Winds said:


> But you're not getting hugged by any bears, now are you?


 Oh, I've been hugged by _quite a few_ bears in my time. Annnnd then some~ ;-)


----------



## Delta (Feb 22, 2011)

Love! said:


> Oh, I've been hugged by _quite a few_ bears in my time. Annnnd then some~ ;-)


 
Bullshit.
Bears hate dolls.


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Winds said:


> Bullshit.
> Bears hate dolls.


but how does polar bear know what dolls is?


----------



## Delta (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> but how does polar bear know what dolls is?


 
They dont have to know. 
Its like racism.


----------

